# Will pumpkins continue to grow after October?



## Imaginetheday (Oct 18, 2020)

And will we still be able to buy the starts at Nook's? Are they seasonal at all, or a year round thing now?


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 18, 2020)

Yep!!!!
I timetravelled all over the place and none of my pumpkins died or anything, was in the summer, spring and winter


----------



## Imaginetheday (Oct 18, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> Yep!!!!
> I timetravelled all over the place and none of my pumpkins died or anything, was in the summer, spring and winter



And you can continue to grow new ones?


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 18, 2020)

That I didn't try I'm afraid, I think the starts are probably seasonal as in when you can buy them??? BUt if you pluck the ones you have I'm sure they'll grow back


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 18, 2020)

Yep, they can grow any time of the year. You can only purchase them in october though :<


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 18, 2020)

They can be available through Leif outside of October.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 18, 2020)

They can grow outside of the month of October. 

- You can plant Pumpkin fruits to grow more from stage 1. Water them each day to 'profit' pumpkins.
- You can buy starts from Leif outside of October.


----------



## eseamir (Oct 18, 2020)

oh man, I'm glad someone asked because I was worried about my pumpkin patch being useless after october ends!


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 18, 2020)

I've read that we can still buy them after October but only from Nooks Cranny not Leif


----------



## Imbri (Oct 18, 2020)

Leif charges 1/2 what the Nooklings do, so if you want to stock up during October, I'd get them from him.

If you have all the colors, you can plant a pumpkin (like you would a fruit) and get another plant in that color.


----------



## CodyMKW (Oct 18, 2020)

yea in the halloween trailer they said they can grow all year round


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 18, 2020)

yes! they can grow year round c: I'd be so sad if my pumpkin patch wilted after October :c


----------

